# iPod Updater Software for 3G, mini and Click Wheel iPods



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Great news for my 3G, it adds the music and shuffle menus to the main screen. I don't think it does much else, but it's great to have shuffle right on the main screen.

<A HREF="http://www.apple.com/ipod/download/" Target="_blank">Download Here</A>

<B>iPod shuffle Software 1.1 for iPod shuffle</B>


Support for iPod shuffle Battery Pack

Increased software stability



<B>iPod mini Software 1.3 for iPod mini</B>


Support for second-generation iPod mini

Support for charging and syncing over USB with Mac OS X v10.2.8 or 10.3.4 or later



<B>iPod Software 2.3 for iPod with dock connector</B>


Shuffle Songs selection in Main Menu

Music menu item in Main Menu

Support for iTunes 4.7 and later



<B>iPod Software 1.5 for iPod with touch wheel or scroll wheel</B>


Shuffle Songs selection in Main Menu

Music menu item in Main Menu

Support for iTunes 4.7 and later


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

wow! i cant believe that actually did that...


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Great, they're not entirely forgetting their legacy.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

OH. MY. GAWD.

With the updater my 3G can now save on-the-go playlists and delete individual songs off them. You needed a 4G or mini to do that before, I was so jealous of my wife's mini because I use on-the-go playlists ALL THE TIME.

THANK YOU APPLE.


----------

